# Lis Chariot Pics!!!!!



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi Guys.

I found some Lost In Space Pictures in my collection. I came across a couple pics of the actual screen used Chariot prior to any kind of restoration. I thought you guys might enjoy them, as we get ready for Moebius kit!!


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

It looks like some of the 'missing' Jupiter 2 crew is in there too!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Y3a said:


> It looks like some of the 'missing' Jupiter 2 crew is in there too!


You are correct Sir. There also is a Scale Jetpack in there.

Hey Frank there's an Idea, Is it too late to include a Jetpack with the Chariot model?


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

beatlepaul said:


> You are correct Sir. There also is a Scale Jetpack in there.
> 
> Hey Frank there's an Idea, Is it too late to include a Jetpack with the Chariot model?


Too late to add it to the Chariot, but I have been looking for a way to do something with it. I loved it as a kid watching the show, even though it was on very few episodes.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Too late to add it to the Chariot, but I have been looking for a way to do something with it. I loved it as a kid watching the show, even though it was on very few episodes.


 
COOL!!!
Perhaps a figure kit of Guy Williams as Prof. Robinson!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Nice! :thumbsup:

Anybody else got some screen grabs or other pics?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

OK Guys...

Here are a couple of pics of the Miniature Jet Pack used in Lost In Space. It's in scale with the above Chariot as well as the 4' Jupiter Two. As some of you may or may not know, there was a scene where Prof Robinson "Flies around" and is ultimately caught by the CYCLOPS. It was cut from the final version of the Pilot and Episode" There were Giants in the Earth".....You can see the Rear Bumper of the Chariot Miniature in the first pic.....ENJOY!!

I have some more Irwin Allen stuff I have to dig out.....


----------

